# Sticky  Have Your Home Theater or Two-Channel System Featured on Facebook and Twitter!



## Todd Anderson

Hello HTS members and guests!

Over the past several years we have received tons of great photos from Facebook followers and Home Theater Shack members through social media. Quite frequently, we field requests asking to have the pictures featured on our Facebook and Twitter feed. Some of the best photos are seen by over 10,000 users.

Recently we began using new banner art on both our Facebook and Twitter feeds, but we still want to feature Home Theater and system pictures. So, going forward, we are going to select one photo each month that will be featured as our banner photo (for one week) on both social media pages.

Yup…you can have your Home Theater or Two-Channel system appear as our featured cover photo! It's guaranteed to be seen by thousands upon thousands of users around the world!

In order to take part with future photo sharing you do not need to be a Facebook follower or Twitter user... you only need to be a HTS member and follow these steps:

1) If you're a current member, skip to Step 3... if not, take a quick moment sign up (it's 100% free)!

2) New members will need to head to our Post-padding thread and make 5 simple posts unlock your ability to post photos.

3) Head to our Home Theater Photos Forum or Two-Channel System Photos and create a thread about your room or system! Uploading photos is a simple drag and drop process! If you already have a thread, take a few moments to update your photos and gear!

4)Feel free to shoot me a PM (here or on Facebook) if you've made changes to your Home Theater Room thread...or want to let me know you've created a new thread.


Personal information won't be shared on the social media outlets... just a photo with a link to your Home Theater of Two-Channel thread. That's it! Creating your own photo page on the site is a great way to share ideas, get feed back, and show-off your gear…and based on the photos we’ve received (and members have already posted), there’s a TON of awesome gear out there that others would love to see!

Don't forget we also have build threads that allow you to show off your Theater or Two-Channel system in design and build process!

Thanks for everyone's continued participation on Home Theater Shack!


----------



## FulshearBrandon

Posted


----------



## Todd Anderson

FulshearBrandon said:


> Posted


Nice Brandon!:wink2:


----------



## Tonto

Well I have to finish first...:spend: 

My daughter bought me a mic stand for my birthday (which is today!!!), so I will be able to measure things properly. Another piece of the puzzle!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Tonto said:


> Well I have to finish first...:spend:
> 
> My daughter bought me a mic stand for my birthday (which is today!!!), so I will be able to measure things properly.


Oh, nice! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Todd Anderson

It's been good to see a response to this post...We have some Facebook followers join-up... just wanted to mention that (outside of having a monthly theater room picture featured as the Facebook and Twitter banner photo) HTS will be featuring home theaters from our Home Theater Photos thread in the Facebook feed (with links back to the member's theater thread). So if you have pictures or equipment to update...do it! Everyone loves looking at pictures of other folk's gear.


----------



## tripplej

For this Facebook post, does the room have to be a dedicated home theater room? My room is more multi-use so to speak while it does serve it's purpose for a home theater! lol. ..  

I suspect you may want something more focused toward "home theater" which is fine, just thought to ask.. 

If you are open, then I will try to get a better picture to capture the entire game room/ home theater room.


----------



## Todd Anderson

tripplej said:


> For this Facebook post, does the room have to be a dedicated home theater room? My room is more multi-use so to speak while it does serve it's purpose for a home theater! lol. ..
> 
> I suspect you may want something more focused toward "home theater" which is fine, just thought to ask..
> 
> If you are open, then I will try to get a better picture to capture the entire game room/ home theater room.





Nope! Your room is perfect! Anything with a system. There are lots of folks that are interested in integrating systems into multipurpose rooms... if I remember correctly, you have a cards table and pool table, correct? Lots of ideas about placement, etc.

Here's another summary of what's going on....



1)In about a month, general material that I'm loading into the Facebook feed will start appearing....we'll be focusing a lot more attention on images of members theaters, with links back to the theater thread so social media followers can learn more. Last week our Facebook feed reached over well over 17K eyes...so lots of eyes are looking. Kind of fun to know that your hard work is being enjoyed by others!

2)For one week a month, we'll select one photo for the banner images of both the Facebook and Twitter pages. Obviously, this is a prime spot that everyone visiting those pages will see...so the photo is going have to look good and fit the requirements of allotted view space. It's not contest of "this is the best theater"...but is certainly a fun opportunity to have your image shown. Again, links back to your theater page will be provided.

3) We are slowly loading link backs to everyone's system/room pages to Pinterest (which, believe it or not, has activity)...similar to the Facebook feed, this gives a chance for members to get eyes on their cool rooms!


----------



## tripplej

Cool. Thanks for the details. My game room / home theater room is a rectangular room that has an audio rack, 2 subs, pool table, sofa, poker table, and of course a 75 inch tv hanging on the wall. I do have 7 in ceiling speakers as well. I just have to find a way to get a good picture that will capture it all. Much easier to make a poster picture with smaller pictures combined but let me see what I can get as a wide angle shot.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Thought everyone would like a heads-up on members that are featured one week a month... I'll update here.

Please keep in mind, this is not a contest, per se. Lots of great photos to choose from... AND... as we move forward, HTS is going to be featuring photos in the Facebook feed (and on Pinterest) from all of the home theaters in this section. It will be a slow process, but will happen over months upon months. So, all members will find their theaters getting exposure with links! We have posted lots of theater photos over the years, and some of the most popular theater photos have received thousands upon thousands of eyes-on... which is really cool considering the amount of hard work and pride that folks have put into their rooms.

Keep your theater pages updated with equipment lists and pics! ;-)


Banner Photo Selection list:
July 2016: Audioguy
August 2016: Yukonjack
September 2016: Thrillcat
October 2016: SI. Theater


----------



## Todd Anderson

Yukonjack's rig is being featured for the next week (August 2016)


----------



## Todd Anderson

Thrillcat's theater room is being featured as the Facebook and Twitter banners this week!


----------



## thrillcat

Todd Anderson said:


> Thrillcat's theater room is being featured as the Facebook and Twitter banners this week!


That's a nice kick in the behind, since my room actually looks like this today. :surprise: I'm really ready to finish this up and get it back together!


----------



## Todd Anderson

SI. Theater's unique room is being featured on Twitter and Facebook banners this week. 

We also continue to feature individual images and links back to home theater room threads here on HTS throughout the weeks on the HTS Facebook feed. Thousands upon thousands of eyes (sometimes up to 8,000 in one day) are seeing the unique rooms HTS members have created!


----------



## thrillcat

Todd Anderson said:


> Thousands upon thousands of eyes (sometimes up to 8,000 in one day) are seeing the unique rooms HTS members have created!


Is this data factoring in the two eye per person standard?


----------



## Todd Anderson

thrillcat said:


> Is this data factoring in the two eye per person standard?


:T:bigsmile:


----------

